# 30 min mozz...more like an hour, but still yummy



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

But maybe that's because I doubled the recipe. We are up to our ears in milk here...for some reason the kids (human ones) are not drinking as much milk as they used to and it's just piling up! And then, we weaned our doelings this week and I had leftover store milk, too! So I decided to try the 30 minute mozz with the last two gallons of store milk (that way, if it flopped, since it was my first try, I wouldn't feel as bad about it as I would have if it had been the goat milk) and it took a LOT longer than that, but it turned out fine. I think I'll add more salt next time, as it doesn't have a lot of flavor. Also, I will put in the lipase, which I skipped this time around.


----------



## Leo (Mar 10, 2008)

Sounds good. That mozz just doesn't last long enough though.  I can't wait till weaning time. Once you start making cheese you never have enough milk. 
Megan


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Leo said:


> Once you start making cheese you never have enough milk.
> Megan


And that is the honest truth!! I'm getting greedy over every drop.


----------

